# Happy Birthday Mozzarella



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday Mozzy!!!
hope you have a great day today


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Happy b-day


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Happy birthday Moz


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- Wishing you the happiest!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday Moz !!!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday Mozz!!:t::fun:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOZZ!!!!!*


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*:cake: Happy Birthday Mozzy! **:cake:*​


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Happy Birfday Fawker........ I got you some candy. Hope you like*D* it.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Mozzy!!!!!!!


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Thank You everyone! Be safe!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Happy 58th B-day Mozzy!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

screamineagle said:


> Happy 58th B-day Mozzy!!!


You're not going to get thanked.


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

screamineagle said:


> Happy 58th B-day Mozzy!!!


Da neckbraces are on the top shelf! Mabye we should get you fitted now...


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

:shock: dude you gotta be 58!!!! either that or your not aging well!


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

screamineagle said:


> :shock: dude you gotta be 58!!!! either that or your not aging well!


High maintenance partners will do that to anyone.. inch:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Mozzy!! _(And by the way, if it was 58 - which I know it's not - it'd be a damn sexy 58!!) _


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

5-0 said:


>


Why did you have to post a picture of Ron Jeremy?

What did we ever do to you??


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Andy, I really dont wanna know, but is that a patch of hair on her chest? if it is, Mozz wants her number!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Why did you have to post a picture of Ron Jeremy?
> 
> What did we ever do to you??


Well played sir. Well played.

I submit the court exhibit #1. Mr. Delta did in fact, quote my original picture, thus subjecting the entire thread to a 2nd helping of Mr. Jeremy.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank god the picture isn't coming up on my screen. Unlike that damned picture of the hpv hands.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy B-day!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

5-0 said:


> I submit the court exhibit #1. Mr. Delta did in fact, quote my original picture, thus subjecting the entire thread to a 2nd helping of Mr. Jeremy.


Allow me to switch into Grasshopper mode;

While that statement is technically true on its face, there were inconceivable and impossible to predicate variables at work in this incongruous dialogue.

The fact that I unwittingly reproduced without prior knowledge a semblance of a former adult entertainment star which some might find repugnant, the fact remains that had you had not originally proffered the offensive image of Mr. Jeremy, my completely ignorant and unintentional reproduction of said image never would have happened.

The defense rests.


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Allow me to switch into Grasshopper mode;
> The defense rests.


classic =D>


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Alright Delta, you win. But that does not change the fact that Mozzy is both old and well... old.


----------

